# Destroying hard disk - how far do I need to go?



## Caveat (19 Jun 2010)

Breaking up old PC for disposal and removing HDD for security - was a little surprised that to my dismay the actual disk is a pretty dense slab of tough metal!

I've battered it with a hammer, threw it on the fire for half an hour, battered it some more...do I need to keep going?

It's now a charred, buckled scratched Rasputin like thing - I'm thinking of trying to drown it now, or shoot it. 

Seriously, would it be safe to just throw it out at this stage? If not, any suggestions?

I know I'm being a bit paranoid but I want to do this properly.


----------



## Graham_07 (19 Jun 2010)

Would putting a six inch nail or two right through it help maybe?


----------



## tenchi-fan (19 Jun 2010)

wow what exactly is on your hard disk :O I think you're being a bit too paranoid. There's no way anyone will get the disk working although the kgb may still be able to retrieve some data from it. Maybe the coordinates of your nuclear stash.

I hear the cia use sand blasters on the surface of the disk.


----------



## Caveat (19 Jun 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Would putting a six inch nail or two right through it help maybe?



Not a bad idea maybe!



tenchi-fan said:


> wow what exactly is on your hard disk :O



Ha Ha - nothing much. But I guess potentially all sorts of bank info, passwords, personal correspondence. I know it's a bit paranoid but that's me.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Jun 2010)

Fire should destroy data.


----------



## Frank (19 Jun 2010)

six inch nails and a super magnet should do it alright

Although I think the job is probably done already.


----------



## Satanta (19 Jun 2010)

I was going to suggest just handing it over to a 12 - 14 year old and telling them it's full of vital information. Shouldn't last more than 5 minutes then before it spontaneously disintegrates. 

I would have assumed that the fire would be the most destructive method of those mentioned above and as long as it had been fairly well wiped pre 'attack' should be more than enough to make it 'safe'. 

This article gives a +1 for the six inch nails for those looking for that 'extra step'.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Jun 2010)

You need to drill a hole or two through it, or drive a nail through it. So you break the drive platters.


----------



## Caveat (20 Jun 2010)

Thanks all. I guess part of the problem is that the drive wasn't wiped - at all.
The PC just gave up suddenly and was left.  I'll try the nail/drilling thing and that should be that I guess.


----------



## j26 (20 Jun 2010)

If you can get hold of a sledge hammer it will never yield it's secrets


----------



## hoppy (23 Jun 2010)

there must be some seriously incriminating stuff on it, formatting the thing would have done!


----------



## Leo (23 Jun 2010)

hoppy said:


> there must be some seriously incriminating stuff on it, formatting the thing would have done!


 
No it wouldn't! Data can still be recovered, even using software freely available on the web.

What would have though is some secure erase software that will overwrite every single location on the drive. You can also get freeware versions of that.
Leo


----------



## SirMille (23 Jun 2010)

Hi folks,

The data on this drive is still fully recoverable.

If you had asked I could have advised you on how to obliterate the data securely while it was still mechanically functional.

As you have most likely damaged the data and electrical connectors, the only way to removte the data is by degaussing the drive. See these guys for the necessary neo. mags, but be careful, they pinch and crush fingers. www.kjmagnetics.com

Alternatively, drill 15 holes radially, more if you have the patience.


----------



## Eithneangela (23 Jun 2010)

Thanks all for the help - wonderful suggestions for me to get rid of stuff on the 2 hard drives I have (I assume 2 - I have 2 old system units - the stand-up ones).  I think hubby, who can't hammer a nail straight into a wall in the house, might feel good as he hammers nails into the hard drive on the old system units.  Woo! Hoo!  (BTW - is there any way that these drives are re-usable in less fortunate countries?)


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jun 2010)

SirMille said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> The data on this drive is still fully recoverable.
> 
> ...



Once you drill even one hole through it, no one get going to get the data off it.


----------



## Sherman (24 Jun 2010)

I read somewhere that the CIA drills holes in all hard disks it disposes of as it is the only sure method of destroying the hard disk.


----------



## AlbacoreA (24 Jun 2010)

I think they chop them like a giant paper shredder. But even with one hole through the platter, no ones going to even bother trying to get that back. Not unless it was worth a lot of money, or something massively important was on it. 99% of time there isn't.


----------



## vienne86 (25 Jun 2010)

I retired yesterday, and took my hard drive with me.  I was advised to drill holes in it, or smash it with a mallet or hatchet.  I demolished a laptop hard drive a couple of months ago, but it seems to be much harder work dealing with the drive from a desk top.  I'm enjoying it though!


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2010)

vienne86 said:


> I was advised to ... smash it with a mallet or hatchet.


 
I honestly don't see how that would be even possible - it'll give you a nice workout though! I'm going for the drilling or nails tomorrow.


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Jun 2010)

vienne86 said:


> I retired yesterday, and took my hard drive with me.  I was advised to drill holes in it, or smash it with a mallet or hatchet.  I demolished a laptop hard drive a couple of months ago, but it seems to be much harder work dealing with the drive from a desk top.  I'm enjoying it though!



The effort of drilling a hole is exactly the same. Why would be be harder?


----------



## Leo (25 Jun 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> The effort of drilling a hole is exactly the same. Why would be be harder?


 
3.5" drive versus 2.5", slightly further to drill.


----------



## Caveat (25 Jun 2010)

BTW, I assume it is literally only the metal disc itself I need to destroy - the casing/PCB or anything else is irrelevant?


----------



## tosullivan (25 Jun 2010)

hoppy said:


> there must be some seriously incriminating stuff on it, formatting the thing would have done!


 formatting is still recoverable if you want to go to the lengths & expense of doing it, but I'd say its job done at this stage

They say deleting all the files is the equivalent of throwing a piece of paper in the bin, but formatting the drive is the equivalent of shredding the paper and then throwing it in the bin


----------



## tosullivan (25 Jun 2010)

Caveat said:


> BTW, I assume it is literally only the metal disc itself I need to destroy - the casing/PCB or anything else is irrelevant?


 No you need to destroy the case aswell in case any of the files migrated to the outer layer of the disk and magnetised themselves to the metal section of the case....

tie the case to a piece of string and to your car and drive around with it for a few days...that should do it


----------



## tosullivan (25 Jun 2010)

Leo said:


> 3.5" drive versus 2.5", slightly further to drill.


 the 3.5" is the diameter of the disk not the thickness


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Jun 2010)

tosullivan said:


> formatting is still recoverable if you want to go to the lengths & expense of doing it, but I'd say its job done at this stage
> 
> They say deleting all the files is the equivalent of throwing a piece of paper in the bin, but formatting the drive is the equivalent of shredding the paper and then throwing it in the bin



That wrongs. 

Actually deleting is like marking it with a pen must delete.
Formatting the disk is like putting them in a skip. You can still read them if you can find them. They might not be order. 
Only overwriting the data with other data is the same as shredding. 

Which is what secure delete/erasing tools to. They overwrite the old data marked for deletion with other random data. Once is enough but they can do it multiple times, which is like shredding a few times.


----------

